# WAX iT....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

...page 10 :wave:

Big thanks to Simon for asking me contribute :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

What's on page 10? I still haven't received my copy yet.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, now you have something to look forward to  !


----------

